# Forum Home Renovation Landscaping, Gardening & Outdoors  Horizontal Timber Screening

## brisvegas

Hi, im trying to put a horizontal timber screen on one of the sides of my patio, As you can see from the picture i have a 1.8metre wide by 2.2 metre high area that i would like to put a screen in, The post on the left(blue) is 75x75mm and is 1-1.5inches to the right of the yellow right hand side which is 100x100mm post. What would be the best way to attach to the slats so that they are straight so that one side is not sitting forward or behind the other?
What timber would be best for the slats, i was thinking 70 or 90x19 Merbau which is about $4 a metre. Would this be a good option? Also what would be the best way to attach the slats to the posts?
Thanks

----------


## Bloss

Simply build out the narrower post by adding another piece of timber to the face you want to put the slats onto. That is a 75x25 or 75x30 (whatever is the thickness you need to make up. If this is to be painted then primed HW or treated pine or if stained or plain then match the timber as best you can. 
The merbau will be fine - 70 or 90 really a matter of aesthetic choice - the thinner look or wider. Both widths will sag - the 90mm will sag less and take longer to be noticeable - but it still will sag. Over 1.8 mm they will both need some centre support - either a piece of timber of a length of 25x25mm rhs steel. Doesn't need to be much - it is simply to stop the sag in the middle. Even a piece of the same timber as the slats if you don't mind having a break in the visual line of the gaps in the centre. But it could be a piece of something  smaller - say 30x19.

----------


## brisvegas

We're probably going to get the timber tommorow, Any other options other than Merbau? We want something thats relatively easy to work with but also very durable, Will be stained every 12-24months. Cheers

----------


## Lammy

If your going to stain it then have a think about (hard wood floor boards - jarrah) from a salvage yard. Just cut off the tougne n groove and there you have it, good solid timber, recycled and cheap too.

----------


## Peaceful L/S

To get a flush look with these offset posts you would need to house the slats on the back of one post and the front of the other. To attach them, use screws and countersink them.

----------


## brisvegas

We bought 25 2.1 metre lengths of 70x19 Balau, Stained it with clear finish and it looks fantastic, Will try and put it up towards the end of next week.

----------


## brisvegas

Just finished putting up the screen, Still thinking about what to do up the top and we will put the brace piece in tommorow, Im pretty happy with it, You''d be surprised how hard it is to hold and screw a piece of 70x19 Balau up yourself.
Heres some piccies

----------


## shammo

good job!! 
looks like you forgot to seal the ends though!

----------


## d00biez

great job man looks nice. 
i just thought of one thing for future reference re holding the slats in place while you fasten them- when i did my screen (3m wide with 4 posts left to right) i used small offcuts of the slats (90mm) as spacers and then used 3 quick grip vices to hold each slat in place and put a few small brad nails via nail gun into the slat at each post. that kept them up while i drilled the holes and put the screws in. you cant see the brads at all and the vices also come in handy for slats that are warped vertically, you can use the spacers in between the slat then clamp the warped piece down towards the previously fastened slat and it will be straight as a die (sortve!) 
cheers

----------

